# adobe flash player avec un mac osx 10.5.8



## moiecqmfr (30 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
quelqu'un peut il me renseigner ?
je me suis abonee sur deezer, il m'est demandé de telecharger la derniere version adobe FP et je n'y arrive pas , il semble que la version de mon mac ne correspond pas. 
j ai suivi les conseils d autres discussions: desinstaller la version et reinstaller 
rien n'y fait..
cela je veux dire que je ne peux plus ecouter deezer sur mon mac ? 
merci +++++


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2013)

La dernière version de Flash Player pour 10.5.8 est la 10.3.183.90.

Tu la trouveras là : Archived Flash Player versions


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

et on peut aussi ruser et faire croire qu'on a le dernier FP
(plusieurs sujets là dessus)
exemple dans un fil avec quasi le même titre que le tien
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/flash-player-mac-10-5-8-a-1231783.html


----------



## moiecqmfr (5 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir !
encore merci pour vos reponses  

apres avoir tenté x fois de desinstaller et re installer FP version ancienne  j'ai bien le logo mais qui ne s ouvre pas ..
j en ai marre 
je suis les conseils sur le forum  et j'ai donc acheté snow leopard 10.6 car en fait,  n'ai je pas un ordi prehistorique avec mon 10.5.8 ? grrrrr livraison le 16/12 seulement ...
ensuite je verrai comment mettre à jour pour d'autres versions... et installer ce satané FP

y a t il sinon d autres solutions?
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2013)

Je suis sur 10.5.8 et avec la version de Flash Player 10.3.183.67 et ça marche bien :


----------

